# Bike tragen



## FWck (10. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich bin noch nicht lang beim MTBen dabei, aber jetzt schon einige Male in die Situation gekommen, dass das Bike getragen werden muss.
Ich habe jedoch nie richtig rausbekommen, wie ich das Bike am besten trage. 
Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben, Zeichnnungen/Videos zeigen und mir erklären, wie es am besten geht?

Ich weiß, es ist 'Fahrtechnik' der etwas anderen Art, hoffe aber trotzdem auf Hilfe. 

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Kettenglied (10. Januar 2010)

Da gibt es wirklich eine ganze Reihe von Möglichkeiten.

Ein Beispiel:

http://video.mpora.com/watch/mf0V8t4F8/

So ca. ab 0:30 min wird es für dich interessant. Ein Rucksack ist aber schon von Vorteil 

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist das Bike aufrecht mit dem inneren Pedal/Kurbel hinten am Rucksack "einzuhängen" und mit den Händen festzuhalten. Ein Hardtail kann man sich auch über die Schulter hängen. Wobei das Vorderrad dabei nach unten und der Sattel nach vorne zeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## macmount (10. Januar 2010)

Kettenglied schrieb:


> Da gibt es wirklich eine ganze Reihe von Möglichkeiten.
> 
> Ein Beispiel:
> 
> ...



schwoch ihr hobd ja fasd ned gedroong ihr said ja fasd bloos gfoohrn 
Hud obb saubär gfohrn - saubärs widio obbär ich hobs gsääng där aa hod si mindesdens aamol middm baa obschdüdsd
ich glaab ich geh jeds üübm

vill schbass waidärhin und bassds guat auf buam dassär ned obifalld
s.g. där Wolf


----------



## schrott rider (10. Januar 2010)

macmount schrieb:


> schwoch ihr hobd ja fasd ned gedroong ihr said ja fasd bloos gfoohrn
> Hud obb saubär gfohrn - saubärs widio obbär ich hobs gsääng där aa hod si mindesdens aamol middm baa obschdüdsd
> ich glaab ich geh jeds üübm
> 
> ...


 was will er uns sagen


----------



## cxfahrer (10. Januar 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin noch nicht lang beim MTBen dabei, aber jetzt schon einige Male in die Situation gekommen, dass das Bike getragen werden muss.
> Ich habe jedoch nie richtig rausbekommen, wie ich das Bike am besten trage.
> ...



Rad nach rechts auf den Boden legen, links unten an der Gabel und rechts an der rechten Kurbel greifen und über den Kopf heben.

Dann auf die Schulter legen mit dem Unterrohr bzw. wenn mit Rucksack ggfs. da drauf legen (das geht nicht mit allen). Auf den Schultern kann je nach Bike auf Dauer schmerzen, also fleissig üben bis man sich an die Schmerzen gewöhnt hat.

Ich habe mich immer noch nicht daran gewöhnt.


----------



## Marc B (10. Januar 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> (...)
> Ich habe jedoch nie richtig rausbekommen, wie ich das Bike am besten trage.
> Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben, Zeichnnungen/Videos zeigen und mir erklären, wie es am besten geht?



Willst du es über längere Strecken tragen oder eher nur kurz?


----------



## clemson (10. Januar 2010)

da findest du fleißige Träger

http://www.biking-hiking.at/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1


----------



## FWck (10. Januar 2010)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Willst du es über längere Strecken tragen oder eher nur kurz?


 
Mir reicht eher kurz, also meistens <10min.

Danke schon mal für die Tipps, ich werd' das dann mal nacheinander durchprobieren. 

Am meisten hab' ich dann das Problem, auch noch richtig das Gleichgewicht zu halten, wenns auch mal über Steine etc. geht. Übungssache oder gibts auch dazu Tipps?

Mfg
Fabian


----------



## Kettenglied (10. Januar 2010)

FWck schrieb:


> Mir reicht eher kurz, also meistens <10min.
> 
> Danke schon mal für die Tipps, ich werd' das dann mal nacheinander durchprobieren.
> 
> ...




Übungssache. Aber selbst Jesus ist beim ersten mal ans Ziel gekommen


----------



## Bergarbeiter (10. Januar 2010)

Ein Tipp für Nutzer des DEUTER Transalp:
Ich hatte mein Hardtail mit dem Oberrohr und den Lageverstellriemen ( die Riemen mit den man den Rückenabstand variieren kann) recht stabil auf dem Rücken verzurrt.
Diese Methode hat den Vorteil, dass die Hände komplett frei sind, aber  ist für kürzere Tragepassagen (<10 min) wegen der hohen "Rüstzeit" zu aufwendig.


----------



## Loddz (15. Januar 2010)

Ich will im Mai meine erste Tragetour mit dem Bike machen. Werden wohl 3 - 4 Stunden Tragen sein. Daher habe ich auch ein paar Fragen..

Man trägt das Rad quasi mit dem Unterrohr auf dem Rucksack, richtig? Und kann sich an der Gabel/am Reifen bzw am Pedal festhalten.
Wie sieht es mit Wanderstöcken dabei aus? Habt ihr auch mal eine Hand frei um sich mit dem Wanderstock zu entlasten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thomas.h (16. Januar 2010)

Loddz schrieb:


> Ich will im Mai meine erste Tragetour mit dem Bike machen. Werden wohl 3 - 4 Stunden Tragen sein. Daher habe ich auch ein paar Fragen..
> 
> Man trägt das Rad quasi mit dem Unterrohr auf dem Rucksack, richtig? Und kann sich an der Gabel/am Reifen bzw am Pedal festhalten.
> Wie sieht es mit Wanderstöcken dabei aus? Habt ihr auch mal eine Hand frei um sich mit dem Wanderstock zu entlasten?



Vertriders oder Bikehiking tragen ihre Bikes so. Ich fand es nie besonders angenehm.

Am idelsten sind folgende beiden Aspekte: 
* Der Schwerpunkt des Rades sollte relativ hoch und eng sein, damit das Gewicht auf den Schultern liegt. Hängst du es mit dem Oberrohr am Rückengurt ein, wird dir das Rad durch das Gewicht den Rucksack nach unten ziehen - du hast das Gewicht in der Mitte des Rückens 20-30cm hinter dir. Da musst du dich stark nach vor lehnen, ist ziemlich anstrengend.
* Hochkant statt querkant. Damit bleibst du nicht bei jedem Baumpaar oder sonstigen engstellen hängen. Und du kannst den Schwerpunkt weiter nach oben bringen.
* Hände frei.

Ich habe mir an einen Rückenprotektor Schlaufen genäht, um das Rad dort hochkant anzugurten. Über das Rad hänge ich dann den eigentlichen Rucksack mit Clips ebenfalls an den Protektor. Am bequemsten ist, wenn ich das Sattelrohr in Schulterhöhe angurte (!). Damit trägt sich das Rad wie ein Rucksack (mein Rad ist etwas schwerer), das Vorderrad geht quer etwas über dem Kopf drüber.
Der Protektor hat den Grund, dass er sich durch das Radgewicht nicht wie ein Rucksack einrollen kann und sich keine Rohre oder Ecken in den Rücken bohren.
Also wenn du vorhast, das Rad öfter und vor allem auch länger zu tragen, lohnt sich so ein Eigenbau ganz gewaltig. Die halbe Anstrengung...


----------



## 3radfahrer (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich machs so, weil ich ja meistens auch fahre und nicht trage!






so geht aber auch:






und wenns richtig eng wird, dann so:


----------



## Loddz (16. Januar 2010)

@3radfahrer: Ja die Techniken kenn ich und sind schon alle erprobt aber das ist anstrengend und man kann nicht so viel mit den Armen ausbalancieren wenn es etwas wackliger wird.

@thomas.h: Hört sich gut an, ich habe einen 661 Rückenprotektor. Den wollte ich zwar nicht mit hochtragen aber die Variante klingt vielversprechend.
Wie trägt man das Rad hochkant?

Ich habe auch überlegt die Räder abzumontieren und den Rahmen sowie die Laufräder an den Wanderrucksack zu befestigen. Müsste es mal testen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?


----------



## thomas.h (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
Das mit den abmontierten Rädern hab ich auch schon gesehen. Ist halt natürlich (insbesondere bei Steckachse) ein Aufwand...

Das war auch ein Mitgrund für den Rückenprotektor. Nur um des Protektors willen nimmt man ihn sowieso nie mit, da hab ich jetzt einen 2. Ansporn dazu!
Also ich hab den Protektor schon etwas umgebaut, in 5min war das nicht getan:
Einen Rucksack beim Aldi gekauft, die Träger abgeschnitten. Die Träger durch den Protektor durchgeführt und auf der Rückseite jeweils eine Lasche, um das Sitzrohr zu befestigen. Und unten jeweils noch eine Lasche links und eine rechts, um die Kettenstrebe und das Rohr darüber zu fixieren, damit das Rad stabil hängt und sich nicht verdreht.
Am restlichen Rucksack hab ich 4 Clips angenäht und das Gegenstück am Protektor - damit ich den eigentlichen Sack wieder am Protektor befestigen kann. Das jeweils mit langen, verstellbaren Bändern, damit ich den Sack im Normalbetrieb einfach direkt an den Protektor zurre, wenn ich das Rad anklemme, wird der Sack hinter das Rad gehängt. Die Bänder durch den Rahmen durch: So ist das Hauptgewicht rückennah und es stützt das ganze System auch noch etwas.

Grüße


----------



## Loddz (16. Januar 2010)

Mein All-Mountain hat noch keine Steckachse sondern den normalen Schnellspanner. Daher wäre das Räder abmontieren kein Problem. Muss das bald mal testen und schauen wie ich die Laufräder an den Rahmen schnalle ohne dass etwas kratzt 

Trägst du mit deinem System das Rad quer oder hochkant? Vielleicht wären ein paar Bilder gut. Kann es mir bisher nicht eindeutig vorstellen.


----------



## thomas.h (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
Foto hab ich leider keins, aber ich habs dir hier aufzeichnen probiert.
Das grüne ist der Rückenprotektor mit dem Rucksacktragegurt. Das radartige ist ein Rad (ok, ich hab ein Fully, aber soweit reichen meine graphischen Künste nicht ). An den roten Schlaufen ist das Rad am Protektor angegurtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loddz (1. Februar 2010)

Danke, ich kanns mir jetzt ganz gut vorstellen  Auf jeden Fall ne schlaue Lösung.

Ich habe eben probiert mit gepacktem Wanderrucksack das Bike zu schultern. Es liegt perfekt auf dem Rucksack auf, die Hüftgurte tragen alles. Ich muss das Bike nur noch in Position halten beim Laufen und habe immer eine Hand frei für den Wanderstock oder zum Festhalten. Aufrecht stehen ist auch überhaupt kein Problem - der Schwerpunkt scheint wirklich ziemlich zentral zu liegen. Werde bald mal einen Praxistest machen


----------



## jan84 (1. Februar 2010)

Wenn du irgendwo hochkrachselst wo du dich festhalten musst/willst bzw auf schmaleren Pfaden unterwegs bist denk dran das du Überbreite hast! So ein Anschlagen mit dem Bike das auffm Rucksack liegt kann einen auch "aus der Bahn werfen". 

grüße
jan


----------



## Loddz (1. Februar 2010)

Jap, danke das weiß ich (theoretisch) und praktisch hoffe ich dran zu denken  Sollte aber gehen. Ist ja nicht so dass man sein Bike plötzlich nicht mehr spürt und es vergisst


----------



## Loddz (2. Februar 2010)

Noch eine Frage: Ich werde wahrscheinlich einen großen Wanderrucksack mit auf meine erste Bike-Hike Tour mitnehmen müssen weil wir alles an Verpflegung, Schlafsäcke usw auf eine Hütte hochnehmen müssen. Mein Dakine Nomad ist leider zu klein, der Wanderrucksack groß.
Bergauf sitzt das Rad perfekt auf dem Rucksack, aber bergab wird es gefährlich wenn der Rucksack pendelt (beim HR Versetzen), selbst wenn er sehr straff gespannt ist. Der Schwerpunkt ist relativ hoch.

Hat jemand Erfahrung und Tipps um mit einem großen Wanderrucksack eine Abfahrt zu fahren? Oder einfach nur üben, üben.. ?


----------



## µ_d (10. März 2010)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Ein Tipp für Nutzer des DEUTER Transalp:
> Ich hatte mein Hardtail mit dem Oberrohr und den Lageverstellriemen ( die Riemen mit den man den Rückenabstand variieren kann) recht stabil auf dem Rücken verzurrt.
> Diese Methode hat den Vorteil, dass die Hände komplett frei sind, aber  ist für kürzere Tragepassagen (<10 min) wegen der hohen "Rüstzeit" zu aufwendig.



moin,
hast du vielleicht noch ein foto von der rucksackseite damit man auch mal sehen kann wie genau das festgezurrt ist? suche nämlich gerade einen rucksack an dem man wie bei dir zu sehen ein fahrrad festzurren kann.
gruß,
µ_d


----------



## checkb (10. März 2010)

Du musst das Bike nicht festzurren, einfach auf den Rucksack legen und gut. Wenn du, das Bike auf dem Unterrohr trägst geht's noch einfacher.

Hier sieht man es sehr gut: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6869910&postcount=1555

checkb


----------



## cos75 (10. März 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Du musst das Bike nicht festzurren, einfach auf den Rucksack legen und gut. Wenn du, das Bike auf dem Unterrohr trägst geht's noch einfacher.
> 
> Hier sieht man es sehr gut: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6869910&postcount=1555
> 
> checkb


Genauso gehts. 
Viele wissen aber gar nicht, wie sie das Bike so auf den Rücken bekommen, deshalb hier die Anleitung: 

Neben dem Bike auf der Nicht-Antriebsseite stehen, Pedal zeigt nach unten. Mit der linken Hand das Tauchrohr der Gabel, mit der rechten Hand das Sitzrohr fassen. Das Bike über den Kopf heben und mit dem Unterrohr auf den Rücken/Rucksack platzieren.

Je nach Bike/Rucksack, braucht man bei dieser Tragetechnik nur eine Hand zum Bike festhalten oder hat beide Hände frei.


----------



## dubbel (10. März 2010)

ein lehrgang mit how-to-anleitung zum thema beik tragen.


----------



## Ferkelmann (10. März 2010)

Dubbel schafft es leider immer wieder, mein kleines rosa Weltbild zu erschüttern..


----------



## Tobsn (10. März 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Hier sieht man es sehr gut: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6869910&postcount=1555
> 
> checkb



Genau so wird getragen und nicht anderst. 

Hier noch im Bild:







Ich greife immer mit der linken Hand das Linke Standrohr und mit der rechten Hand die linke Kurbel, geh tief in die Hocke und heb so das Rad auf die Schultern/Rucksack.
Während dem Tragen lass ich die Hände an der Gabel und Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfati (10. März 2010)

Mal ne blöde Frage:

Rammt man sich da nicht das Kettenblatt in den Hals?


----------



## Tobsn (10. März 2010)

Nein.


----------



## snoopz (10. März 2010)

derfati schrieb:


> Rammt man sich da nicht das Kettenblatt in den Hals?



Wenn man unvorsichtig ist, ja, sonst nicht.


----------



## cxfahrer (10. März 2010)

derfati schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage:
> 
> Rammt man sich da nicht das Kettenblatt in den Hals?



Deswegen gibts Bashguards.


----------



## scylla (10. März 2010)

derfati schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage:
> 
> Rammt man sich da nicht das Kettenblatt in den Hals?



also ich stelle mich ja schon manchmal etwas trottelig an, aber das hab selbst ich noch nie hinbekommen


----------



## derfati (10. März 2010)

OK - wohl nicht... 
Ich habe es so noch nicht versucht, und auf den Fotos sieht es immer so aus, als ob das passieren könnte.
Aber jetzt weiß auch, welche Daseinsberechtigung diese Bashguards haben. 

Danke für Eure Antworten, ich werde demnächst mal versuchen, das Rad so zu tragen.


----------



## Tobsn (11. März 2010)

derfati schrieb:


> OK - wohl nicht...
> Ich habe es so noch nicht versucht, und auf den Fotos sieht es immer so aus, als ob das passieren könnte....


Und wenn wärs en cooles Tattoo. 



derfati schrieb:


> ..., ich werde demnächst mal versuchen, das Rad so zu tragen.


Probiers, und Du wirst ab sofort Dein Radeln nur noch hoch tragen.


----------



## jan84 (11. März 2010)

Hatte die Bedenken mit dem Kettenblatt auch mal, es kommt aber, selbst ohne Bashguard quasi nie vor. Bevor das KB einmal ins Gesicht kommt hat man sich beim Schieben die Pedale 30-50 mal ins Bein gehauen (auch Schieben will gelernt sein) . 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## Harry_I (11. März 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Genau so wird getragen und nicht anderst.
> 
> Hier noch im Bild:
> 
> ...



was macht ihr mit der Kuhschei$$e welche sich am (dicken) Unterrohr angesammelt hat?

.... wer seinen Rucksack (sauber) liebt - der schiebt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (11. März 2010)

oder einfach hochfahren.


----------



## schnellejugend (11. März 2010)

derfati schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage:
> 
> Rammt man sich da nicht das Kettenblatt in den Hals?



Weiß man nicht. Die, denen es passiert ist, sind whrs. wegen geritzter Halsschlagader verblutet und können nicht mehr darüber berichten.


----------



## Tobsn (11. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> oder einfach hochfahren.


Zu mainstream, early adopter tragen.


----------



## Bergarbeiter (11. März 2010)

@µ_d
Der Rucksack ist ein Deuter TransAlpine.
Die Pfeile weisen auf die besagten Riemen hin.


----------



## µ_d (15. März 2010)

hab dank


----------



## thomas.h (22. März 2010)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


>



Hallo,
dieses Foto zeigt genau, den Nachteil und warum ich diese Tragetechnik nicht mehr nutze. Das Gewicht ist in der Mitte des Rückens und zieht einen nach hinten-unten. Ich musste ebenfalls sehr gebückt gehen und immer wieder eine Pause in dieser Position machen. Nun habe ich das Gewicht gerade auf den Schultern, durch den Beckengurt abgestützt auf das Becken. So trage ich natürlich wesentlich entspannter und weiter.

Aber wenn man nur hier und da ein paar Minuten trägt, ideal - weil supereinfach. 

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergarbeiter (23. März 2010)

thomas.h schrieb:


> Hallo,
> dieses Foto zeigt genau, den Nachteil und warum ich diese Tragetechnik nicht mehr nutze. Das Gewicht ist in der Mitte des Rückens und zieht einen nach hinten-unten. Ich musste ebenfalls sehr gebückt gehen und immer wieder eine Pause in dieser Position machen


Du irrst im Bezug zu der Aussage des Fotos.
Wenn ich 'ne Gitarre gehabt hätte... 
"... das Wandern ist des...."










Das Foto entstand aus der Frage:"Zeich mal, wie hast'en das festjemacht?"


----------



## Tobsn (27. März 2010)

Das Rad am Rucksack fest zu machen, ist wirklich keine Option. 
Erstens ist die Gewichtverteilung mehr als suboptimal.
Zweitens und viel wichtiger ist es viel zu gefährlich.
Eine fixe Verbindung mit dem Rad ist einfach ... 
Man sollte sich immer die Möglichkeit offen halten, das Radel schnell los zu werden.


----------



## thomas.h (27. März 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> das Radel schnell los zu werden.



Das seh ich anders, ich würds erst so spät wie möglich den Berg runter werfen

Aber ich weiß, auf was du hinauswillst. Vergiss aber nicht, dass du mit Rad am Rucksack beide Hände frei hast. Das heißt, die kritischen Situationen, die du freihändig erlebt hast, passieren dir mit 2 Händen zum anhalten erst gar nicht/viel Später.

Grüße


----------



## jan84 (27. März 2010)

Kann man auch nicht verallgemeinern. Auf den Bildern oben ist ja überall platz. Sobald es eng wird und das Rad droht irgendwo anzuecken und es gegenüber (weit) runtergeht sollte spätestens über die Problematik des Aneckens und des eventuellen trennens vom Bike nachgedacht werden. 

Vor lauter Tragetechnik im Hinterkopf sollte man sich aber ab und an auch mal an dieses ominöse "Schieben" erinnern, kann auch ganz gut körner sparen bzw. den Rücken entlasten . 


grüße,
Jan


----------



## Krausmann (24. Mai 2010)

ich will ja nix sagen aber ich hab beides schon geschafft des mit dem kettenblatt und das mit dem schienbein... bin warsch einfach ein tollpatsch


----------



## frogmatic (27. Mai 2010)

Harry_I schrieb:


> was macht ihr mit der Kuhschei$$e welche sich am (dicken) Unterrohr angesammelt hat?!



Natürlicher Sonnenschutz für den Nacken.



Krausmann schrieb:


> ich will ja nix sagen aber ich hab beides schon geschafft des mit dem kettenblatt und das mit dem schienbein... bin warsch einfach ein tollpatsch



Kette aufs große Blatt verhindert wohl _Das Schlimmste_.


----------



## snoopz (27. Mai 2010)

frogmatic schrieb:


> Kette aufs große Blat verhindert wohl _Das Schlimmste_.



Dafür werden die Kettensiffabdrücke noch größer und schöner


----------



## frogmatic (27. Mai 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Dafür werden die Kettensiffabdrücke noch größer und schöner



Und es piekst nicht so - doppelter Nutzen!
Verschmierte Wade hat ja eh schon jeder...


----------



## cimgott (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

zum Thema richtige Tragetechnik gebe ich zu bedenken, dass Bikes sehr unterschiedlich sind.

Mein Epic lies sich ala Vertrider sehr schlecht tragen. Seit dem ich nun ein richtiges Bike habe, hat sich auch die Tragetechnik geändert.

Mein Enduro lässt sich im Gegensatz zum Epic mit den Rädern nach vorne  perfekt tragen.

Somit wird sich die CC und Racerfraktion hier eher weniger zu der Vertrider-Technik überreden lassen.

Gruß Martin


----------



## tohlmeyer (29. Mai 2010)

einfach den arm durch den rahmen stecken und auf die schulter legen. das is das einfachste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb66 (30. Mai 2010)

tohlmeyer schrieb:


> einfach den arm durch den rahmen stecken und auf die schulter legen. das is das einfachste!



Würde ich auch so machen. Wusste gar nicht, dass so viele ihr Rad tragen???


----------



## snoopz (31. Mai 2010)

tohlmeyer schrieb:


> einfach den arm durch den rahmen stecken und auf die schulter legen. das is das einfachste!



Geht aber nur, wenn der Dämpfer nicht unterm Oberrohr hängt, wie z.B. beim Uncle Jimbo.


----------



## derfati (8. August 2010)

Also - habe es inzwischen im Selbstversuch getestet - funktioniert besser als erwartet!







Grüße
Thorsten


----------



## eulenspiegel339 (14. Oktober 2010)

hallo thomas,

ich habe deine konstruktion mit hilfe des protektors interessiert gelesen und hätte gerne mehr darüber erfahren, da ich im kommenden frühjahr eine querung der hohen tauern (mit entsprechend vielen tragepassagen) anstrebe. ich wäre daher sehr froh, wenn du mir meine fragen beantworten könntest. bilder wären für mich äußerst hilfreich, da die skizze bei mir nur eine diffuse vorstellung des endproduktes erzeugt - liegt nicht an der skizze..

welchen rückenprotektor hast du denn verwendet?
wie viel liter inhalt hatte der rucksack?
hast du auch probiert das rad verkehrt herum festzuzurren (Gabel unten)?


----------



## dilldappe (16. Oktober 2010)

Scheibenhonig, diesen Thread hätte ich heute mal lesen sollen... Nach der heutigen Bikewandtertour im Schwarzwald hätt's mit bestimmt gut getan ;-)


----------

